Ask HN: What are some good free Jira alternatives for a team under 10 devs? - tn_
======
tavoris
Here's a oldie; [https://trac.edgewall.org/](https://trac.edgewall.org/)

------
vaceletm
If you look for strong tracking possibilities, you might want to consider
Tuleap: [https://tuleap.org](https://tuleap.org)

------
vgy7ujm
Redmine, openproject.

Gitlab community edition for all in one.

